# This is Awesome



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

So its crazy since in my marriage I am the one who always complains about sex.

This time my wife got upset with me since I was sick for a few days, and she was all of a sudden "WHY DIDN'T YOU TRY FOR A FEW DAYS NOW!!!!!!!" I just smiled and trie. Problem solved.

Just kinda funny.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

That's cause sometimes us women get so used to the "lust" factor, it is always there, always abundant, always ready wanting us, so we take it for granted, till we realize it is starting to wane, to slowly fizzle somehow. That can really catch our attention! Been there, didn't know men start to slow down as they age . What an eye opener. :banghead: Sometimes I just want to go back in time and take REAL advantage of what I took for granted for so many years. 

Live & learn, really jump started MY drive!


----------

